# Do I file in both states? Or/Wa



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

If I live in Wa but have a business license in both states. Do I report to both? Do I only report the trips I started in particular state? Does that mean, end of the year I have to categorize every ride? Oh what fun!!!


----------

